# 2005 645ci



## jsmoov24 (Oct 14, 2004)

hey guys I have 2 questions about the 2005 645ci stereo system. 1. does the cd player and 6 cd changer play DVD music and CDR-CDRW cd's?? I have alot of mp3 and wma music on those media types and I'm curious. 2. how is the premium sound upgrade system sound? From what I understand, it's a Logic7 13 speaker systems, around 315 watts. I read a couple of reviews and they say the sound stage quality is great, wanted to know if anyone here has actually heard it before. The 2 subwoofers that come with the car, are they 8" or 10" subs? thanks for any feedback..


----------



## captana (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi, I dont have the answers to all your questions but I can tell you that the sound system CAN play CD-R and CD-RW with no problems so far, I did hear from BMW's service manager that MP3 playback will be available soon via a software upgrade. As for the Logic7, I do have on my car and I have never heard anything like it before,even the Porsche Cayenne's Bose system is not as good..it's awesome. but I'm not sure of the subwoofers size


----------



## RONAN (Nov 4, 2003)

I have the logic7 system on my 645 and it is superb. I beleive that the system was integrated into the body design from the beginning and is heavily integrated with the overall construction. it is vastly better than the one in my 04 SL500, and better than the premium system in my Touareg.


----------



## mikeg (Feb 24, 2004)

jsmoov24 said:


> hey guys I
> 
> You can't play mp3's yet or maybe never, though you can play man many kinds of audio CD's.
> 
> Mg


----------



## tadalama (Nov 2, 2005)

*645ci sound vs. 7 series*

I had a 2004 7series before the 645 and I miss the sound system (that's about all). If unbelievable sound is what you're after, go with the 7. The "room" is so much better acuoustically in the 7 series and the subwoofers are, I think, 12" one under each of the front seats. Huge, clean bass.

I listen loud and bassy, so I miss that in the 645 -- the 6 series premium sound system amp will clip at very high volume levels, sounds like a blown speaker. All that said, the 6's sound system is still pretty terrific and will beat the c--p out of almost any other factory car audio system in existence.


----------

